# Won't be here much



## soapmage (Jul 7, 2015)

Got word from my dad this morning that mom's being moved from ICU to a nursing home and to contact hospice. It's just a matter of time now. I'm leaving tomorrow for Chattanooga, TN to stay with my sister-in-law who's not far from where mom will be so I can visit her daily and help care for her. She'll also be able to visit with my son who's her only grandchild that she hasn't seen in over a year I'm sad to say.

So no soap making for me, nor even thoughts of it for several weeks. I'll be staying up there at least until late August before school starts down here. I'm taking tons of my knitting and crochet with me so I'll have something to do to try and keep my aching, grieving mind busy. Love to all and I'm taking my laptop so I can hopefully check in every now and again, but probably not much.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry about this. You seem strong from the posts I've seen here. I hope your mom is not in pain. I hope its ok, I'm sending you happy thoughts.


----------



## reinbeau (Jul 7, 2015)

So sorry, soapmange - I hope her passing is peaceful. Take care.....


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 7, 2015)

My heart goes out to you. Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 7, 2015)

Hopefully you and your mom will find some peace and comfort, and  I am sure she will enjoy seeing her grandson. Thankfully you will get to be with her for at least a while longer. Have a safe trip. My mom is 89 and I know I will not get to enjoy her too many more years.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers go with you, Soapmage. Stay strong and take care.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 7, 2015)

My thoughts are with you soapmage.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about you mom soapmage. It's good that you are able to go spend time with her. Don't forget to take care of yourself too, it's too easy to wear yourself out during times of stress and grief.

I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. Just know that we are all thinking of you and your family.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you and your family.  I hope you all can find peace during this difficult time.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your mom, Soapmage.  Spend every moment with her that you can. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


IrishLass


----------



## maya (Jul 7, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 7, 2015)

So sorry, Mage.  I am glad you get to have this time with her, and that she gets to spend time with her boy/your son.  Check in when you can, know that we will be thinking of you, and look forward to your return.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 7, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you!  Take this time to say everything you think you might want to.  Even if you think she can't hear you.  They hear more than you think.  Hearing and touch are the last two senses to go.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 8, 2015)

Take care of yourself during this stressful time. And bring some soap for mom - she might like it.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 8, 2015)

You are in my thoughts during this tough time. Hang in there and cherish every minute. ((Hugs))


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear ):

Take care of yourself


----------



## Dahila (Jul 8, 2015)

I am sorry about the sad news.  Cherish every moment you have,  Be with her all the way.  Help her to pass peacefully and do not show your pain.  I could not be with my mother when she was passing away.  (


----------



## kumudini (Jul 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear this Soapmage, please stay strong.
Dahlia, that's so sad, what happened to you. I'm so far away from my mom but she is the rock in my life. Just the thought of something happening to her scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 9, 2015)

Aww so sorry to hear this soapmage  My prayers and thoughts are with you. *hugs*


----------



## soapmage (Jul 16, 2015)

Dahila said:


> I am sorry about the sad news.  Cherish every moment you have,  Be with her all the way.  Help her to pass peacefully and do not show your pain.  I could not be with my mother when she was passing away.  (



I'm sorry you couldn't be there Dahlia.


----------



## soapmage (Jul 16, 2015)

I lost her on the 9th in the ICU. She never even made it out of the hospital. When they removed her CPAP she didn't last 15 minutes. I'm heartbroken and feel so many emotions all at one time. Luckily, daddy and I were with her the entire time and we held her hands and I spoke to her and kissed her forehead as she literally drew her last breath. We buried her Monday and I came back home yesterday morning. My poor daddy. They were married for 55 years and he is going to be so lost without her to care for. I was originally going to stay for several weeks with him but my body told me no. I had to come home to go to my doctor because I could barely walk. I used a walker the entire time I was in Chattanooga. Turns out I have arthritis and myalgia pain but have to be further tested for RA. They gave me Prednisone and I can actually walk pretty well this morning.

Anyway, thank you all for the thoughts and prayers, that was very sweet of you all. I've cancelled my market shows until the next ones in December and my online shop until August to deal with things, to grieve, to take care of myself, and to reflect. Much love.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 16, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine how you or your father feel. I'm turning 37 in a few months and was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis at 35. If you have any questions at all please feel free to pm me with anything. I mean that.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  I know how difficult that is.  It will certainly take some time for your dad to adjust to the emptiness.  So very sad.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you're taking time for yourself during this time.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Take your time to heal and grieve, it is very important.  You have beautiful memories and you had a long time with your mom.  Not everyone is so lucky.  Come back when you are ready, please.  Do not forget this forum


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Broke my heart to read that, mage.  I am so, so sorry.  Doesn't make any difference that you were expecting it, the hole in your heart and the pain are the same.  Please try and be good to yourself and take the time you need to mend, get stronger, and start to come to terms with the RA, a lot of hard things at once.  Come back soon, and know that we are here when you do.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jul 16, 2015)

Thinking positive thoughts for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Susie (Jul 16, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 16, 2015)

My heart hurts for you, Mage. I'm so glad you were able to be with her at the end and she's now free of pain and suffering. My thoughts & prayers go out to you and your dad as you work through your grief. Take care of yourself and come back by when you're able.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 16, 2015)

How terribly sad. I'm so sorry about your loss Beth. You and your family are in my thoughts. Hope you will all heal soon. Really hoping your RA goes into a long long remission and that you'll be back in the soaping world once the healing starts. May your mom rest in peace.


----------



## soapmage (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you all so very much. Your kinds words about my mom and me made me cry all over again, but in a happier more peaceful way.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I'm glad you were able to be there with your mom in the end.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Take time to grieve in your own way, but don't forget to laugh.  Even if you end up in a ball of tears on the floor, take time to laugh.  Remember the dumbest, most ridiculous and most embarrassing things that happened with your mom and laugh.  It is cathartic.


----------



## biarine (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm very sorry and God bless you.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Soapmage, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's passing. You really have a lot to deal with right now and I'm sending you vibes of peace and strength. Take all the time you need to grieve and heal...the soapy world will still be here when you are ready.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 18, 2015)

Soapmage I'm very sorry for your loss. So grateful you could be there with her and say goodbye. My heart goes out to you and your Dad.


----------

